# Camping at Dicks Creek in Dahlonega



## mark-7mag

I would like to take my son camping at Dicks creek in a couple of weeks. I have found several websites that feature the place but I can't find an official website to make reservations. I couldn't find it on the GA parks site. Who is it ran by ? Can anyone give me some information? Thanks,


----------



## SarahFair

Im not sure but I think its first come first serve.

I found this on Dahlonegas webiste:


> For more information on camping in the Chattahoochee National Forest contact the Visitor Information office at 102 Memorial Drive, Dahlonega, Ga. 30533, phone 706-864-6173.


http://www.dahlonega.org/index.php/what-to-do/outdoor-adventures/96-camping.html


Or you could call the national forest supervisors office at:
 770 297-3000
They are closed mondays but they will probly just send you to the number above anyways..

Hope this helps


----------



## mark-7mag

SarahFair said:


> Im not sure but I think its first come first serve.
> 
> I found this on Dahlonegas webiste:
> 
> http://www.dahlonega.org/index.php/what-to-do/outdoor-adventures/96-camping.html
> 
> 
> Or you could call the national forest supervisors office at:
> 770 297-3000
> They are closed mondays but they will probly just send you to the number above anyways..
> 
> Hope this helps




Thanks! I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## K9SAR

There are no reservations for camping at Dick's Creek.  It's primitive camping - first come, first serve.  It's not in a state park which is why you can't find a place to make reservations as well. 

You had better be there bright and early FRIDAY morning to do any weekend camping, and prepare to do some heavy cleaning of the campsite when you arrive.  

People will leave huge lawn and garden bags full of trash without taking them back out, and no one seems to understand the concept of digging a hole or a latrine to defecate in.  CAUTION.


----------



## tim scott

thought i'd bump this up and add some real info. about this place. i've known the place well for about forty years... suffered thru nearly 30 years married to a woman who's family lives up the road.  the campgound has always drawn the worst loud drunken pigs... law enforcement rarely goes up that way so people get away with anything they want. fights gun play etc.. but then there's a little secret dirty joke about the campers there getting what they deserve.... one of the next houses up the road doesn't/ has never had a septic tank or leach line.... just a pipe that runs out and dumps straight into the stream... by the time the waste gets to the campground the toilet paper is broken up enough so you can't recognize what it is... amuseing to see all the people swimming in the stream, using the water for all other uses also.....if they only knew. not sure if sewer pipe is still there but it sure was just a few years back. off and on they had the money to fix it but never did cause they hated the campground and the people there. fish there all you want... never even heard of anyone catching anything there.. fish wise at least. you can go up stream to the trophy trout stream portion... but be extra careful much of that is private property and the family of which i know so well were known for taking pot shots at people.... former moonshiners and bootleggers now turned drug users and drug dealers lets just say that as nice and proper as they may appear... things aren't as they seem. one of them was declared a psychopath by three different experts, she will shoot you without any conscience at all. another has extreme antisocial tendences and another... well lets just say this one just isn't right. these the sort you want pointing a gun at your back as your fishing? over the years i've caught some fantastic rainbows but then at that time i was sorta part of the family yuck gag! over the years their problems surfaced.... oooh yeah they will steal from you so don't leave anything un-attended. still trying to get back 3 handguns stolen from my father by one of them between these and the two rifles of mine... not a problem for them to shoot and drop the gun down an old well.... be warned!!! drive thru take a few nice photos and go someplace else safer and healthier. 
i swear all of this is the truth.... only reason i go up there is to keep an eye on them and what they're doing... at least two of them have serious federal charges pending.... love to be there when it all comes down, more bank jobs than dillinger. 
tim


----------



## TRC61

Those camp sites are gone now private property no camping allowed


----------



## shakey gizzard

TRC61 said:


> Those camp sites are gone now private property no camping allowed



Dang!Sounds like a fun place!


----------



## The Crowe

there is a lower portion of the creek that has houses above the wma but none that ive seen above the campsite ive fished and hunted there several times ive drove and hiked all the way past the last gate but thanks for the info


----------



## boonhogganbeck

Was going to camp up there a few weeks ago, but went up to Blairsville instead.  We were told that law enforcement has cracked down on the rowdy behavior and that alcohol is no long allowed on the campsites and they will write you a ticket.  I've camped there before without incident, but we always minded our own business and cleaned up after ourselves.  It was crowded, and the stream is stocked weekly with trout - so it does draw a lot of people.


----------



## Backlasher82

tim scott said:


> thought i'd bump this up and add some real info. about this place. i've known the place well for about forty years... suffered thru nearly 30 years married to a woman who's family lives up the road.  the campgound has always drawn the worst loud drunken pigs... law enforcement rarely goes up that way so people get away with anything they want. fights gun play etc.. but then there's a little secret dirty joke about the campers there getting what they deserve.... one of the next houses up the road doesn't/ has never had a septic tank or leach line.... just a pipe that runs out and dumps straight into the stream... by the time the waste gets to the campground the toilet paper is broken up enough so you can't recognize what it is... amuseing to see all the people swimming in the stream, using the water for all other uses also.....if they only knew. not sure if sewer pipe is still there but it sure was just a few years back. off and on they had the money to fix it but never did cause they hated the campground and the people there. fish there all you want... never even heard of anyone catching anything there.. fish wise at least. you can go up stream to the trophy trout stream portion... but be extra careful much of that is private property and the family of which i know so well were known for taking pot shots at people.... former moonshiners and bootleggers now turned drug users and drug dealers lets just say that as nice and proper as they may appear... things aren't as they seem. one of them was declared a psychopath by three different experts, she will shoot you without any conscience at all. another has extreme antisocial tendences and another... well lets just say this one just isn't right. these the sort you want pointing a gun at your back as your fishing? over the years i've caught some fantastic rainbows but then at that time i was sorta part of the family yuck gag! over the years their problems surfaced.... oooh yeah they will steal from you so don't leave anything un-attended. still trying to get back 3 handguns stolen from my father by one of them between these and the two rifles of mine... not a problem for them to shoot and drop the gun down an old well.... be warned!!! drive thru take a few nice photos and go someplace else safer and healthier.
> i swear all of this is the truth.... only reason i go up there is to keep an eye on them and what they're doing... at least two of them have serious federal charges pending.... love to be there when it all comes down, more bank jobs than dillinger.
> tim



But other than that, it's pretty nice huh?


----------



## K9SAR

There are no designated campsites at Dicks Creek in Dahlonega.  They are gravel tent pads and some areas marked as "no camping" in which people camp anyways. 

It's dirty (as in human waste and glass bottles.)
It's annoying (nothing worse than some idjits flooring it and fish-tailing it on a gravel road.)
There are better places to go. 

The campground area marked as "Waters Creek" (which is across from the WMA check in) has been closed for YEARS (as in 10 years or so) due to most of the property now being owned by Lowell Dunn (see the historic marker in front of the old bridge on the right side as you drive in for info on the Dunns.)  The NFS said, "due to limited and sporadic use, the campground was closed."  However, I always saw folks camping there throughout the year so I believe it's more along the lines of, "we made this a 'no camping area' due to a generous donation."  

As for the sewage line running into the stream, I tested the creek water on a daily basis there since 1999 up until 2004 for my employment and volunteer work, and there were never traces of any diseases or awkward pH levels that would indicate human waste (even in trace amounts) was present so I don't know what creek the sewage line supposedly ran into, but it wasn't Waters / Dicks.  

I believe the thread I posted last year or the year before in regards to how Dicks Creek has changed says it all.


----------



## billyrb

I used to camp up in the areas after you drive through the creek, but haven't been in quite a few years.  Are all the camp sites up to the top of the mountain now off-limits?


----------



## Artfuldodger

What would be some alternative trout fishing/primative camping areas? Cooper's Creek, Betty's Branch, Tallulah River, or Wildcat Creek? Wildcat Creek has a nice sliding rock swimming area too.
On the left side of this picture between the two girls notice the hole. I slipped and slid into that hole and twisted my ankle.
http://media.morristechnology.com/mediafilesvr/upload/gainesville/article/2010/08/11/wildcat4.JPG


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Artfuldodger said:


> What would be some alternative trout fishing/primative camping areas? Cooper's Creek, Betty's Branch, Tallulah River, or Wildcat Creek? Wildcat Creek has a nice sliding rock swimming area too.
> On the left side of this picture between the two girls notice the hole. I slipped and slid into that hole and twisted my ankle.
> http://media.morristechnology.com/mediafilesvr/upload/gainesville/article/2010/08/11/wildcat4.JPG



There are too many places in these parts to begin tryin to tell about as I have said many times before !!


----------



## Artfuldodger

greg_n_clayton said:


> There are too many places in these parts to begin tryin to tell about as I have said many times before !!


I thought someone might have been summers else and had a favorite and knew more about the camping crowd.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Found this article on Wildcat Creek. The Hatchery is right down the road.
http://northgeorgiamountainfreak.blogspot.com/2008/09/wildcat-creek-has-lot-to-offer.html 
You could also camp at Moccasin Creek S.P. on Lake Burton and drive to Wildcat Creek or Tallulah River. Kids under 11 can fish in the trout stream between the park & hatchery. If you don't catch any trout head over to Laprades Restaurant on Lake Burton and eat some.


----------



## hunt6x6elk1

go to seed lake and camp with him there.


----------



## suwaneefishing79

This seems to be an old thread but I was thinking of going to Dick's Creek this weekend.  Any new reports....are the campsites still there and is the river fine to fish or blown out from the rain.


----------



## Canyon

Best fishing I have up there is when the water is a lil stained.  Fish aren't as spooky and seem to catch my bigger fish when the water has some color.  In regards to being blown out, Dick's usually clears up relatively quickly.  As long as we don't get any more rain tonight, you should be go to go.


----------



## Mattval

Is all of this true in 2021?


----------

